# Australian SAS Soldier Killed in Afghanistan



## AWP (Jul 9, 2008)

Blue Skies.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2008070...80708231008;_ylt=Ahl7E8IWpmcokVpV0JQCloXOVooA



> SYDNEY (AFP) - An Australian special forces soldier has been killed in a roadside bomb attack in Afghanistan which wounded three other troops, the army said Wednesday.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 9, 2008)

RIP Trooper...


----------



## tova (Jul 9, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 9, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 9, 2008)

RIP Brother


----------



## digrar (Jul 9, 2008)

He was a Signalman, not a Trooper, posted to the Regiments Signal Squadron. According to the boys he was a good bloke, happy to help the young diggers coming through the trade and will be sorely missed.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 9, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## car (Jul 9, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 9, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Warrior.  Prayers out to the wounded.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2008)

RIP.

VVV


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 9, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 9, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 9, 2008)

Rest Easy Brother. 

Thank you for your dedication and you sacrifice.


----------



## QC (Jul 10, 2008)

digrar said:


> He was a Signalman, not a Trooper, posted to the Regiments Signal Squadron. According to the boys he was a good bloke, happy to help the young diggers coming through the trade and will be sorely missed.



From 152?


----------



## Wicked1 (Jul 10, 2008)

RIP


----------



## CBTech (Jul 11, 2008)

RIP Digger.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 11, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## digrar (Jul 12, 2008)

Queens Cadet said:


> From 152?



Yep.


----------



## Seraph (Jul 14, 2008)

R.I.P, gone but not forgotten.


----------

